# Social Security Office



## hvacwife

> A retired gentleman went to the social security office to apply for social
> security. After waiting in line a long time he got to the counter.
>
> The woman behind the counter asked him for his driver's license to verify
> his age.
>
> He looked in his pockets and realized he had left his wallet at home.  He
> told the woman that he was very sorry but he seemed to have left his
wallet
> at home. "I will have to go home and come back later".
>
> The woman says, "Unbutton your shirt." So he opens his shirt revealing
lots
> of curly silver hair. She says, "That silver hair on your chest is proof &
> she processed his social security application.
>
> When he gets home, the man excitedly tells his wife about his experience
at
> the social security office. She said, "You should have dropped  your
pants,
> you might have gotten disability too.
>


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

That was GREAT!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks hvacwife!!!    he he he............


----------



## hvacwife

*social security*

I thought it was cute too.


----------



## JESS

GREAT       








 First of a i plead inocent of all charges (Elvis presley 1969)


----------



## lindatooo




----------



## norgeskog

very good...


----------



## wasabi

*Dang,who said this message was to short? Can i reply NOW?*


----------



## thumpershere2

Way to funny


----------



## Erik

Good stuff!!! Thanks for starting my day right!!!


----------



## pdswife

LOL.  A morning laugh is always a good thing.


----------

